
Offline is the New Luxury - keiferski
https://vimeo.com/169224545
======
keiferski
Description:

 _Offline is The New Luxury Digital networks are forever expanding. Places
without cell phone reception or a Wi-Fi connection are increasingly hard to
find. If tech companies have their way, the remaining 'white spots' on the
digital map will soon disappear, leaving no place on earth unconnected. But
what is happening off the grid? White Spots is a collaborative multimedia
project by documentary filmmaker Bregtje van der Haak, visual artist
Jacqueline Hassink, and information designer Richard Vijgen. Working in
various media, they travel beyond the frontiers of the networked world to
explore unwired landscapes, communities and lifestyles, questioning the need
to be constantly plugged into a single, seamless planetary tech-topia. Will
offline become the new luxury?

This television documentary takes viewers on a tour of the offline world and
includes interviews with internet critic Evgeny Morozov, psychologist Sherry
Turkle (MIT), Amish minister Norman Yoder (Shipshewana, Indiana), poet and
writer Aram Pachyan (Armenia), and Minister of Telecommunications Harin
Fernando of Sri Lanka. The documentary is directed by Bregtje van der Haak and
produced by VPRO Backlight. It comes with the free White Spots App (for
android and iPhone, design Richard Vijgen)._

Coincidentally, I fell while running today and smashed my iPhone. I'm strongly
considering _not_ replacing it.

------
pedrodelfino
Great movie. I watched it all. Thanks for sharing. The social media addiction
problem is an epidemic. I do not see almost no one talking about this problem.

